# How do you wash your dog's paws?



## Septi (Jan 26, 2012)

What do you think is the fastest, most efficient way to wash the dog's paws after a walk?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

If you have a Target near you, the greatest thing we found are called Puppy Wipes. They're great and get the dirt underneath as well. They'll be in a purple box with a Dal's face on it (well for us it looks like that) and it's in the dog section obviously. Don't get the Puppy Wipes from PetsMart as they're not as good and don't get the ones that smell like powder, they don't work as well either. If you don't have Puppy Wipes, use some thick paper towel and soak it in water, ring it out, and use that. That's the second best way to go. This is what I do on Luke!

Hey I found it: http://www.target.com/p/Pro-Pet-Select-Bath-Wipes-for-Dogs-65-ct/-/A-12719611


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

In the summer we have a small wading pool that sits just beside the front door. We walk them into the pool and then wipe their paws with some old towels we keep just for them.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

We keep old dish towels and a tiny infants inflatable pool in the summer and sometimes a fresh small dish tub with some warm water in the muddy season to dunk their feet in. It is mostly towels though. I have also tried from time to time unscented allergen-free baby wipes.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep a dish towel and a package of hypoallergenic baby wipes from the dollar store by the front door. Kabota has learned to stand and wait while I wipe off each foot after every walk. It's the price he pays for being allowed up on the furniture.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ditto ! My dog hates to have his paws wiped... but he tolerates it.


----------



## Septi (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers!  My dog doesn't like it too... As for now, I put him in the bath tub, turn on the water and hold his paws under the flow. Then I wash his behind the same way. He resits a lot, sometimes falls over, but never shows aggression. I don't like it, it's taking a lot of effort and time.

Wipes are probably not an option, because my budget is *very* tight. But I'll try using my bathtub as a small "pool", thanks for the idea 

Also, *Spirit_of_Cotons*, your link tells me "Access Denied"


----------

